# [Review] be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW1 - Frostige Stille im PC? + Windkanaltest



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

*Review*​ 


*Be quiet!*​ 


*SHADOW WINGS SW1*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit 1 Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach, sondern bin seit 10 Jahren PC-begeistert, dass versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für die Bereitstellung der zwei DARK WINGS Lüfter und der drei SHADOW WINGS Lüfter.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *Corsair*, *Noiseblocker*, *EA* und *Exceleram* für die Unterstützung bedanken.




*Zum Unternehmen*

Das Unternehmen be quiet! wurde im Jahre 2000 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland. be quiet! entwickelt leistungsstarke und vor allem leise Netzteile und Lüfter.
Besonders berühmt ist be quiet! durch die Netzteilserien DARK POWER PRO und STRAIGHT POWER geworden, die jedem PC-Bastler ein Begriff sind.
Kein Wunder also dass be quiet! fünf Mal hintereinander von ‚PCGames-Hardware‘ zum Hersteller des Jahres in der Kategorie Netzteile gewählt wurde.
Seit Neuestem sind auch CPU-Kühler mit von der Partie, bei deren Geräuschpegel man die Erfahrung aus dem Netzteilbereich wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nimmt. Besonders wichtig ist be quiet! der Kontakt zu ihren Kunden, um in neue Produkte Verbesserungen und Wünsche einfließen zu lassen.



*Differenzierung durch "German Engineering"*

Zitat von der Web-Seite des Unternehmens:
Im schnelllebigen Markt funktionsreicher Hardware-Komponenten hat sich be quiet! durch eine klare Identität profiliert: Mit „German Engineering“, individuellem Design, unverwechselbarem Marketing und kulanten Serviceleistungen. Im deutschsprachigen Raum haben sich die Netzteile etabliert. Im europäischen Ausland strebt be quiet! ebenfalls eine Spitzenposition an.



*Informationen zum Test*

Ich habe hier das große Vergnügen drei verschieden Drehzahlversionen der be quiet! SHADOW WINGS Lüfterserie unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Genauer geht es dabei um die LOW-, MID- und HIGH-Speed Varianten der erwähnten Lüfter im 120 mm Format.
Passend zur Jahreszeit und dem Verwendungszweck der Lüfter, hab ich mir wieder ein cooles Motto einfallen lassen.

*Frostige Stille im PC?*

Was die SHADOW WINGS von be quiet! Leisten, klärt mein Test.



*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! LOW-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! LOW-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! MID-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! MID-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! HIGH-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! HIGH-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*





*Was ihr so findet*


Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die technischen Raffinessen ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die technischen Raffinessen anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 


*I.Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

Die technischen Raffinessen
Die Montage der Lüfter
Der Extrem Qualitäts-Check
Der Jarafi-Windkanal-Test

*III. Der Test*

Das Testsystem
Der Tischaufbau

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkkeitskühlung

Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir die Review mit den Äußerlichkeiten.



*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
be quiet! liefert die SHADOW WING Lüfter in einer komplett schwarz/weißen Verpackung aus.
Auf der Front ein Bild unseres neuen Lüfters, sowie die Aufzählung einiger Features die die Lüfter von be quiet! kennzeichnen: das wichtigste dass in diesem Lüfter SILENTWINGS-Technology von be quiet! steckt.
Rechts oben auf der Front ein orange-farbiger Hinweis, an dem ihr erkennt, welche Lüfter-Variante ihr erworben habt: LOW-, MID- oder die HIGH-Speed Variante.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Die Features in einer Tabelle:​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung finden wir genauere Angaben zur SILENTWINGS-Technology, den Features und den technischen Daten. Letztere könnt ihr den folgenden Tabellen entnehmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Öffnen wir die Umverpackung finden wir das Zubehör und den Lüfter in einer speziell gefalteten inneren Verpackung vor. Auf der Rückseite der inneren Verpackung finden wir eine kleine Einbau-Anleitung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
be quiet! liefert mit den SHADOW WINGS ein kleines Zubehörpaket mit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6242/Review-be-quiet-Shadow-Wings[/HWCLIP] 



Die SHADOW WINGS Lüfter sind komplett in schwarz gehalten. Die Verarbeitung ist - wie von be quiet! gewohnt - auf einem herausragenden Niveau.
Als erstes fällt uns das aussergewöhnliche Design des Lüfters auf. Im Gegensatz zur Struktur herkömmlicher Lüfter kombiniert be quiet! hier zwei geometrische Grundstrukturen, nämlich Quadrat und Kreis, auf ungewöhnliche Art:
Ein rundes Rahmendesign für den Lüfter selbst, kombiniert mit einer quadratischen Rahmengrundfläche zur Befestigung an den Rändern. Und das Ganze dann so gestaltet, dass der Lüfter aus der Rahmengrundfläche herauszuwachsen scheint.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Dynamik des Lüfters wird dann noch unterstrichen durch die Linienführung der Befestigungsstreben des Lüfter-Rotors.
Üblicherweise finden wir hier einfach vier steckenartige Plastikverstrebungen, während bei diesem Modell die Verstrebungen hyperbelartig als optisches Gegengewicht zu den Lüfterrotorblättern erscheinen; dass der Lüfterrotor natürlich auch stabil befestigt wird, erscheint hier fast als Nebensache, die sich quasi selbstverständlich und automatisch ergibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Optisch wirkt er so sehr edel und ansprechend für das Auge und nicht so einfallslos und plump wie die üblichen eckigen 120 mm Lüfter-Varianten. Dieses optimierte Design wird noch unterstrichen durch die komplett matt-schwarze Farbgebung.
An den vier Ecken finden wir zusätzlich vier Antivibrationsbefestigungen, die einem doppelten Zweck dienen. Der Lüfter wird damit nicht nur sauber entkoppelt sondern lässt sich auch ohne Schrauben am Gehäuse oder einem Kühler fixieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Antivibrationsbefestigungen lassen sich ausserdem komplett entfernen. Allerdings gestaltet sich dann die Montage etwas schwierig, da keine anderen Befestigungen beiliegen.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist der gummierte Rahmen der SHADOW WINGS Lüfter. Dieser unterstützt zusätzlich einen vibrationsarmen Betrieb und verhindert somit eine störende Geräuschbildung.
be quiet! verzichtet bei den SHADOW WINGS auf ein gesleevtes Kabel und setzt statt dessen nur auf ein einfaches dreiadriges Kabel für den 3-Pin Anschluss.
Auch die Lüfterblätter weisen ein spezielles Rillendesign auf, um den Luftstrom zu optimieren und Verwirbelungen zu vermeiden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die technischen Raffinessen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Noch kurz ein paar Worte zur SILENTWING-Technology und den damit verbundenen technischen Spezialitäten von be quiet!
Die SILENTWING-Technology steht für einen besonders leisen, zuverlässigen und leistungsstarken Lüfterbetrieb in allen Lebenslagen.
Basis hierfür sind eine von be quiet! entwickeltes Lamellendesign der Lüfterblätter, einem sehr hochwertigen Lager des Lüfterrads, das individuell austariert wurde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Montage der Lüfter*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Da be quiet! die SHADOW WINGS Serie auf werkzeuglose Montage ausgelegt hat, ist es ohne weiteres möglich, den Lüfter in wenigen Minuten einzubauen.
Ich weise hier gleich darauf hin, das die SHADOW WINGS Lüfterserie grundsätzlich für den Einsatz in Gehäusen konzipiert worden sind und nicht zur Belüftung von Kühlern; für Kühler empfehle ich die DARK WINGS bzw. die SILENT WINGS Serien.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn setzt man die SHADOW WINGS zur Belüftung von Kühlern ein, kann es aufgrund eben dieser werkzeuglosen Montage mit den Antivibrationsbefestigungen zu kleineren Problemen kommen.
Als Beispiel sei die Montage der SHADOW WINGS bei der Corsair H80 genannt:
Hier sind die Lüfter mit den beigelegten Schrauben zu fixieren. Da die SHADOW WINGS aber nur über die Antivibrationsbefestigungen zu befestigen sind, müssen die Schrauben mühsam durch diese hindurchgedreht werden, um den Lüfter auf der H80 zu befestigen.
Auch ragt bei der Montage der Lüfter etwas über den Radiator auf der H80, so dass hier ein kleiner Spalt entsteht. Dieser führt natürlich zu Verwirbelungen im Luftstrom und damit potentiell zu einem Ansteigen der Geräuschentwicklung sowie zu einer Verminderung der Kühlleistung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Montage auf dem hauseigenen be quiet! DARK ROCK gestaltet sich auch etwas fummelig, da die Antivibrationsbefestigungen des SHADOW WINGS nicht passgenau mit den Antivibrations-Befestigungen des DARK ROCK konstruiert wurden.
Sind die Lüfter jedoch montiert, werten sie mit ihrem schicken Design nicht nur den PC auf, sondern versorgen eure Komponenten auch mit hinreichend viel Frischluft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Der EXTREME Qualitäts-Check*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Da wir hier ja im Forum von PCGames-Hardware EXTREME sind, habe ich mir natürlich was ganz besonderes und extremes für den Material- und Qualitäts-Check des Lüfters einfallen lassen.
Der Lüfter durfte eine Nacht in Wasser eingelegt bei -25 °C im Eisschrank verbringen.
Der Hintergedanke war hierbei, wie sich das Material und vor allem das Lager verhält, da alles zuerst unter Wasser gesetzt wurde und danach eingefroren wurde.
Eine Problematik hierbei ist, dass sich Wasser beim gefrieren ausdehnt und so im Winter selbst Felsen sprengt, was passiert wohl mit dem SHADOW WING?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun das Ergebnis dieses kleinen, aber irren Tests.
Der Lüfter hat die Prozedur super überstanden: Nach dem Auftauen und Abtropfen konnte er problemlos wieder in Betrieb genommen werden.
Die spektakulären Bilder möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Lüfter bekommt von mir eine Empfehlung für die arktischen Regionen unserer Erde, wie Kanada, Sibirien oder Nord-Schweden, da er selbst -25° C trotzt.
Natürlich eingefroren nicht im Betrieb.



*Der Jarafi Windkanal-Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Da alle Hersteller von Lüftern immer mit verwirbelungsfreiem und aerodynamischem Design werben, wollte ich dieser Sache mal auf den Grund gehen.
Hierzu habe ich mich auf die ganz banale Funktionsweise eines Lüfters konzentriert: Luft wird auf der einen Seite angesaugt und auf der anderen Seite herausgeblasen – unter diesem Aspekt sind natürlich alle Lüfter zunächst gleichwertig.
Allerdings unterscheiden sie sich in der beförderten Luftmenge, der dabei entstehenden Geräuschentwicklung und der dafür erforderlichen Energie in Form von Milliamperes.

Ich hab mich hier auf die grundlegende qualitative Funktionsweise eines Lüfters konzentriert, auf eine theoretische Betrachtungsweise des Strömungsverhaltens verzichtete ich.
Idealerweise soll eine Luftströmung ohne Verwirbelungen sowohl vor wie nach dem Lüfterdurchgang sein. Man spricht in der Technik dabei von laminarer Strömung: idealerweise erzeugt also ein Lüfter einen Luftstrom, der sowohl vor dem Lüfter – auf der Ansaugseite - , wie nach dem Lüfter – auf der Ausblas-Seite – laminar verläuft. Mal sehen.

Nun die zentrale Frage: Wie lässt sich eigentlich Strömungsverhalten von Luft ohne technischen Overhead sichtbar machen?
Es war mir klar, dass man ein Medium braucht, dass der Luftströmung trägheitsfrei folgen kann.
Hierzu fiel mir als erstes „Rauch“ ein. – Gesagt – getan: ein kleiner Versuchsaufbau und los ging es:

¡ Zeitung anzünden, Feuer wieder ausblasen und die Zeitung verkohlen lassen, so dass es ordentlich qualmt
¡ den aktiven Lüfter passend in den Rauch stellen
¡ fotografieren

Auch diese Bilder findet ihr natürlich hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Ergebnis des Ganzen: *ich roch wie ein Haufen Holzkohle* und der Luftstrom der SHADOW WINGS Lüfter zeigt keine sichtbaren Verwirbelungen auf .



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach dem theoretischen Teil kommen wir zum praktischen Testen unter Alltagsbedingungen.
Für den Test habe ich mir zwei Kühler geschnappt: einmal den Corsair H80 und den hauseigenen be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced.
Diese habe ich sowohl auf dem Tischaufbau als auch im Xigmatek Elysium mit sieben verschiedenen Lüftern getestet.
Getestet wird sowohl im Idle unter Windows, Gaming mit Battlefield 3 als auch unter Vollauslastung mit Prime 95.

Die Daten der fünf Lüfter habe ich euch in der unteren Tabelle zusammengefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Testsystem für den Lüftertest seht ihr in der unteren Tabelle.
Als test CPU kommt das aktuelle High-End Modell von AMD der FX-8150 übertaktet auf 4Ghz zum Einsatz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Einsatz einer Luftkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit dem Test auf dem Tischaufbau.
Dieser dient dazu, die Leistung des Lüfters ohne den Luftstrom im Gehäuse festzustellen, da dieser doch meist erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Minderung der Temperaturen bewirkt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Im folgenden findet ihr nun die Temperaturmessungen der verschiedenen Lüfter in verschiedenen Szenarien


*Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zunächst ein Diagramm, das den Betrieb bei 6V Lüfterspannung auf dem Tischaufbau zeigt. Verwendet wurde der be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced. Die farbigen Balken zeigen die be quiet! Dark Wings Lüfter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun das Diagramm bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12V bei allen Kontrahenten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Als nächstes ein Diagramm, das den be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced zusammen mit den vier Lüftern bei einer Spannung von 6V im Gehäuse zeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dasselbe Szenario wie oben, nur haben die Lüfter diesen Durchgang mit 12V absolviert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei der in meinem Test eingesetzten Wasserkühlung handelt es sich um eine der neusten Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair auf dem Markt. Getestet wurde mit Lüfter-Doppelbestückung, wobei es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, den Luftstrom zu lenken:
Im ersten Fall saugt einer der Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse in den Flüssigkeitskühler-Radiator, der zweite bläst dann die erwärmte Luft aus dem Radiator in die Umgebung: der übliche Betrieb, der Standard-Fall.
Im zweiten Fall wird die Richtung des Luftstroms umgedreht: ein Lüfter saugt aus dem Umgebung frische Luft in den H80-Radiator, ein zweiter bläst die erwärmte Luft dann in das Rechner-Gehäuse: unüblich, aber machbar.

Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln.
Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus der Umgebung in das Gehäuse führt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das nächste Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:

Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung

Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.

Damit ihr euch ein Bild von der Lautstärke machen könnt, habe ich natürlich ein kleines Video vorbereitet.


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6250/Revi-be-quiet-Shadow-Wings--Die-Lautstärke-des-LOW-SPEED[/HWCLIP] 


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6248/be-quiet-Shadow-Wings-Die-Lautstaerke-des-MIDSPEED[/HWCLIP]


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6249/be-quiet-Shadow-Wings-Die-Lautstaerke-des-HIGHSPEED[/HWCLIP] 




*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Abschließend lässt sich feststellen:
Die be quiet! SHADOW WINGS hinterlassen einen durchgehend positiven Eindruck.
Besonders gut gefällt mir bei den SHADOW WINGS die Produktvielfalt seitens von be quiet!: Jeder Benutzer kann sich den richtigen Lüfter für seine Anforderungen aus einer üppigen Vielfalt schnappen.
Anwender, die es leise möchten, greifen zum LOW-Speed Modell; Anwender, die viel Kühlpower brauchen, zum HIGH-Speed Modell.
Die Verarbeitung ist - wie von be quiet! gewohnt – hervorragend, und die schwarze Farbgestaltung verleiht den SHADOW WINGS einen edlen Touch.
So sind die Lüfter auch besonders für Modder interessant, die es einfach, schlicht und edel mögen.
Bei der Lautstärke macht be quiet! dem Firmennamen bei fast allen Lüftern alle Ehre, [nomen est omen!], lediglich der High-Speed Lüfter kann nicht mehr als „sehr ruhig“ bezeichnet werden.
Die Antivibrationsvorrichtungen verhindern nicht nur störende Geräusche sondern ermöglichen auch eine werkzeuglose und unkomplizierte Montage der Lüfter an Gehäusen und Kühlern.

Wobei wir an dieser Stelle beim einzigen, allerdings klitzekleinen, Kritikpunkt angelangt sind:
Die Montage der Lüfter gestaltet sich nämlich abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler und dessen Lüfterbefestigung als ziemlich diffizil und äußerst fummelig.

Was mir weiterhin auffiel, war ein kleiner konstruktiver Schwachpunkt beim Zusammenspiel von Lüfter und Wasserkühlung:
Bei der Montage ragt der Lüfter etwas über den Radiator auf der H80, so dass hier ein kleiner Spalt entsteht. Dieser führt natürlich zu Verwirbelungen im Luftstrom und damit potentiell zu einem Ansteigen der Geräuschentwicklung sowie zu einer Verminderung der Kühlleistung.

Für die Gehäusebelüftung gibt’s von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung für die SHADOW WINGS.
Als Lüfter zur Kühler empfehle ich eine andere Baureihe von be quiet!


die SILENT WINGS bzw. die DARK WINGS- Lüfterserie. Zum Test dieser geht es hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Die Lüfter der SHADOW WINGS-Serie von be quiet! sorgen im PC für frostige Stille, daher gibt es den Gold Award.


Natürlich gibt’s dafür den Gold-Award






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! LOW-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! LOW-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! MID-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! MID-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! HIGH-Speed auf der be quiet Webseite.*

*be quiet! SHADOW WINGS SW! HIGH-Speed im PCGH-Preisvergleich. *




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

Abend liebe PCGH'ler,​ 

mit diesen beiden Reviews zu den be quiet! DARK WINGS und den be quiet! SHADOW WINGS verabschiede ich mich von den Reviews für das Jahre 2011.​ 

Wie ihr seht war ich über die Feiertage fleißig am Testen um euch noch am 30. Dezember mit Lesestoff für die Wartezeit bis Silvester zu Versorgen.​Ich hoff euch gefallen die beiden Reviews, habe mir für den Jahresabschluss noch mal etwas Besonderes ausgedacht .

Ich bedanke mich ganz fett bei euch Allen, der gesamten Community und der Redaktion für die tolle Unterstützung im gesamten Jahre 2011 , ich hoffe ihr schaut auch weiterhin bei meinen Reviews rein.​ 
Im Januar geht es natürlich sofort weiter mit den noch mehr abgefahrenen Reviews und der Besten Hardware.​ 
Euch und euren Familien und Freunden einen Guten Rutsch​ 

Und​ 
VIEW IT XTREME!​ 

Jarafi


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Wirklich Sehr gutes Review.
ich wollte fragen Ob du mir das Anfangsbild 
in 1920x1080 ohne schrift Hochladen könntest.
Das Bild ist sehr gut geworden.

Lg Joe achja, Mach weiter so


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

Abend,

Vielen Dank ,

Klar hier die volle Auflösung, kannst du es dir selbst zuschneiden etc.

Grüße

jarafi


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (30. Dezember 2011)

Vielen vielen dank


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

Kein Thema , freut mich das das Bild gefällt


----------



## Blutengel (30. Dezember 2011)

Nicht nur das Bild gefällt! Sind seeehr coole Reviews,.... begeistern beim Lesen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Test!
Vor allem bist du mit dem Einfrieren und Windkanal sehr kreativ gewesen und stichst damit deutich aus den "Standard-Tests" hervor!


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke , freut mich das der Test gefällt


----------



## ile (1. Januar 2012)

Auch hier natürlich: Super Review!


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2012)

Danke, Freut mich sehr


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

Nice gemacht, weiter so


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2012)

Klaro , kommt noch Einiges mehr


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2012)

Super Test  Die Idee mit dem Eigenbau-Windkanal ist klasse


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

sehr schöne review und wie ich finde einer der besten von dir 

das Eis und der Windkanal ist genial! (hehe das reimt sich )

aber eine frage, wo ist der unterschied zu den "herkömmlichen" Silent Wings USC?


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2012)

Danke euch , freut mich sehr.

Der wohl größte Unterschied ist das verwendete Lager, bei den Silent Wings USC kommt ein FDB-Lager zum Einsatz, entsprechen Dark Wings in der anderen Review.

Die werden ja in Silent Wings 2 umbenannt


----------



## Totalwarrior (3. Januar 2012)

der windkanal is echt erste Sahne! sehr kreativ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Januar 2012)

Von den Windkanalbildern sehen einige richtig klasse aus, echt Hammer was du immer für Fotos machst


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2012)

Danke , ich bin total begeistert das die Idee so gut ankommt, muss ich also noch Ausbauen .

Der Lüfter riecht leider noch immer etwas nach "Holzkohle" mal sehen ob einfrieren was bringt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Januar 2012)

Super test wie immer. bilder sind etwas dunkel sonst top  

kleiner tipp , besorg die doch einfach räucher stäbschen da kannste dir aussuchen wie die lüfter nach nem test riechen


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2012)

Danke ,

Stimmt Zimt wäre doch nett , kann ja ne Abstimmung dann machen was die Community riechen möchte


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Gerüche fotografieren kannst klar 

Sonst wirds ein wenig witzlos


----------



## hamidooo (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab demnächst vor mir einen Rechner zusammen zu stellen und wenn die Lüfter vom Gehäuse des Antec Nine Hundred Two v3 zu laut sind (ich habs gern ruhig), werd ich vermutlich die Silent Wings 2 nehmen... einfach weil mich deine Review überzeugt hat 

jetzt hab ich mein Kommentar zum falschen Thread geschrieben... naja passiert ^^


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2012)

Freut mich das ich helfen konnte , die gibt es ja auch noch in 140 mm , falls es etwas mehr Luft sein soll.


----------



## Vasili8181 (25. Januar 2012)

klasse weiter so


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Januar 2012)

Finde auch, wieder ein sehr gelungendes Review von dir, Jarafi...
Coole Sache mit dem "Windkanal"..., kleiner konstruktiver Kritikpunkt: Ich finde die Temperaturübersicht ein bissel "unübersichtlich", die Farben eher ungünstig gewählt...

Was die "Überduftung" des Holzkohlegeruchs angeht: Ich könnte noch Sandelholzduft empfehlen...


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2012)

Danke euch ,

alles klar werd mal die Diagramme morgen untersuchen .

Ich weis nicht, Sandelholz dürfte teuer sein oder ?


----------



## Fanatix (26. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöner Test, gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch deine Testmethoden..
Respekt!


----------



## Jarafi (26. Januar 2012)

Danke , freut mich das er gefällt!

Gibt demnächst noch mehr "frostige" Hardware


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Habe jetzt das Review gelesen und auch das vom Silent Wings 2. Wo liegt denn genau der wesentlcihe Unterschied der beiden Modelle Shadow Wings 1 und Silent Wings 2? Ist es nur die neue Art der Lüfterlagerung? 
Würde ein Austausch der vorhandenen Shadow Wings 1 gegen die "neuen" Silent Wings 2 Sinn machen oder ist das nur eher sinnfrei?


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2013)

Moin,

wie du sagtest, sie haben ein besseres Lager, ein neueres Montagesystem.
Hier kann zwischen normalen Madenschrauben oder der Befestigung mit Gummiabstandshaltern gewählt werden.

VOnd er Lautstärke sind sie je nach Shadow Wings modell einen Tick leiser.

Welche Sahdow Wings hast du den am Laufen?
Kommt auf deine Modelle an ob das sinnfrei ist.

Grüße


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Shadow Wings 1, mid-speed 80mm bei mir am Laufen.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2013)

Was sich sicher lohnen würde ist, wenn du auf 120 wechselst, die 80 durch 80 SilentWings 2 zu erstzen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Außer sie sind eben zu laut.

Grüße


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Auf 120 'er kann ich nicht wechseln, da baulich in meinem SUGO-02 dafür kein Platz vorhanden ist. Nun habe ich aber auch gesehen, dass die Shadow Wings 1, low-speed noch wesentlich leiser sein sollen, wie die mid-speed und die Silent Wings 2. Da würde ein Wechsel dann wohl eher einen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2013)

Okay, nee also unter Lautstärkeaspekt ist der Wechsel falls es mit der Lautstärke zusamenhängt sicher gut.

Jedoch wird dein PC je nach Hardware dann etwas wärmer.

Grüße


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Sicherlich, aber bisher sollten die mid-speed auch eher im unteren Bereich drehen, weil sie über das MoBo gesteuert werden.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Januar 2013)

Hast du eine externe Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Mattmax (26. Januar 2013)

nein habe ich nicht.


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. Januar 2013)

Schönes Review (mal abgesehen das PWM Unterstützung immer wieder keine Rolle spielt), sehr detailliert geschrieben und sehr schönes Foto. Bin hoch erstaunt das der Lüfter diesen Test überlebt hatte.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Januar 2013)

Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Schönes Review (mal abgesehen das PWM Unterstützung immer wieder keine Rolle spielt), sehr detailliert geschrieben und sehr schönes Foto. Bin hoch erstaunt das der Lüfter diesen Test überlebt hatte.


 
Danke dir .

am anfang war ich auch verwundert, aber Sie laufen 1A auch heute .

Grüße


----------



## Mattmax (1. Februar 2013)

So, nun sind habe ich die be quiet! Shadow Wings 1, mid-speed 80mm gegen die be quiet! Shadow Wings 1 PWM 80mm getauscht und die Steuerung der drei Lüfter über das Kabel "Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM" mit dem MoBo - PWM-gesteuerten Lüfteranschluß verbunden. Himmlische Ruhe - be quiet! halt...


----------



## Jarafi (1. Februar 2013)

Freut mich! .

der Name ist die Regel, be quiet!.

Grüße


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Hi Jarafi,

weißt du, ob man die gut bei Radis verwenden kann?

Danke


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2013)

Nein, die haben durch den Rahmen einen sehr geringen Druck


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Hmm, schade. Dann nehm ich einfach die Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2013)

Was hälst du von den Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Die sehen imo irgendwie so komisch aus.  Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2013)

Was sieht denn an denen komisch aus. Die sind einfach nur schwarz


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Die sind mir zu puristisch. Evtl. doch die. Mal sehen.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2013)

Hi DrWaikiki,

du kannst die ShadowWings auf dme Radiator einsetzten, jedoch wie shcon erwähnt haben sie einen ewtas geringeren Druck.
Wenn du es probieren möchtest, musst du die schnelleren Varianten nehmen.
Ich teste das demnächst noch.

Bzw. Schau dir mal die neuen Lüfter von Corsair an, da gibt es Druckoptimierte.

Grüße


----------

